# 2011 - A great year for Piko!



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

10 Million Euros sales; 17% gain over 2010 which was also a very successful year.
A few more details here along with the full text of the press release in German.:

http://www.gbdb.info/details.php?image_id=3813


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

Great news for the hobby!. I hope Piko's new Mogul is a huge success too.


----------



## mbendebba (Jan 22, 2011)

Now all Piko needs to do is to improve its customer service. I have read lots of complaints about Piko's customer service on several forums. 

Mohammed 
http://www.allaboutlgb.com


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

That's great news. Hope they expand their american offerings


----------

